# Senegal or GCC?



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm looking into getting a second bird (either a senegal or a GCC), but I need some advice from those who have one. 

My budgie spends about 80% of the day out of his cage, so this would have to change once the new bird arrives. But what I'm looking for is:

- a bird who's great with children
- a bird I can take outside when going for walks (on a harness of course). I walk my children to school, so this is important to me.
- ability to learn tricks (roll over, play dead, etc)
- comical (gcc always seems to win in this category)
- CUDDLY. I had a cockatiel that used to love to sleep under my neck or in my shirt, and he LOVED to be scratched pretty much anywhere (head/neck and under the wings were his favourite). And I miss that something terrible. 
- a quiet bird would be nice, but so long as it's not a LOUD bird, noise is fine

What are your thoughts? Of course getting along with my budgie would be a MASSIVE bonus since he currently spends the majority of his time out of the cage. I would absolutely hate to have to always have one locked up (play time together would ALWAYS be supervised, but the less risk, the better). 

Any advise you have to offer is appreciated!


----------



## Lemony (Jan 26, 2015)

I would say Senegal, they are fairly quiet from what I have read. I don't know if I'd let either one around your budgie tho. I have Cinnamon Green Cheek conure and he's a nippy ******, not exactly a quiet bird either. I hear GCC are good at tricks but mine will do nothing of the sort, is not too fond of humans but is obsessed with my lovebird since their cages are across the way.

This may be just my particular GCC but he is skittish and flighty as well. I also have a Jenday conure who's absolutely lovely, a real cuddle bug, very sociable and friendly but on the louder side, louder than a green cheek. Both the GCC and the Jenday conure are good with tricks. My Jenday conure will lay on his back to get his belly rubbed.

Ultimately, the choice is yours but between those two I would personally pick the Senegal.


----------



## Lemony (Jan 26, 2015)

To add, a Jenday probably wouldn't bother your budgie, they are pretty non confrontational birds. I have a female lovebird that flies all over the place and the Jenday doesn't bother with her, obviously a lovebird and Jenday really shouldn't mix in most circumstances and definitely not share a cage together.

Here is a photo of my Jenday and lovebird sharing a dish of food.

As far as noise level, Jendays can be loud when they want your attention, they love to cuddle etc and even say a few words mine says what are you doing? And No when I ask him if he wants to go to bed. They are pretty good birds overall.


Let me know what you decide!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I think it sounds like you need to get a dog LOL.:laugh::laughing:


----------

